# Is this section going the way of ESB OZ...



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@Jay, @mod team. 


The OZ section has been up and running for over 6 months, which came about from many ESB users being recruited.

It started off extremely well, but some time back things began to head down hill.

Lately things have gone way off track and many good members have left or stopped posting.
I know of more than 5 good posters that have gone in the last 2 months.

It went a similar way at ESB and that was simply due to the mod team not giving a flying fuck. This was openly admitted by a few mods.

Whilst this hasn't happened here (yet), it does seem to be heading in that direction (on the face of it).

I personally would like something done to settle things down, and to make it an enjoyable place to share boxing knowledge and discussion.
A bit of banter will always happen because not everyone will share the same views, that's ok.
But the complete lack of respect and vileness has to stop for this to continue to be a productive and usable resource of knowledge.


I'm not pointing a finger at anyone in particular, as we all have our moments. It's a team effort.
I think everyone can live together, provided there are some limits and they're enforced.
There doesn't seem to be any at the moment.


Some may think I'm taking this too seriously, maybe I am? 
But, I like the discussions going on with like minded people about boxing and general topics.

What can be done?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Drink a large mug of cement and harden the fuck up. It is a case of double standards. You and your goons crap shit on Mundine 24/7 and it is supposed to be ok. When you get return fire, you go crying to the mods like a little girl. Now go and think about it a little then think about it more, then perhaps reply in a week when you have thought it through.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Drink a large mug of cement and harden the fuck up.


No, I don't want to.


> It is a case of double standards.


Maybe it is to a small extent. That's why I said *we all have our moments.*


> You and your goons crap shit on Mundine 24/7 and it is supposed to be ok.


This isn't about anyone in particular.

But the very attitude you've just shown is part of the problem.

_*You and your goons*_... What's that about?


> When you get return fire, you go crying to the mods like a little girl.


When the place ends up being a complete mess, yes.


> Now go and think about it a little then think about it more, then perhaps reply in a week when you have thought it through.


I've thought about it plenty, why don't you.

The mere fact that more than 5 valuable posters have done a runner is enough for me.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Drink a large mug of cement and harden the fuck up. It is a case of double standards. You and your goons crap shit on Mundine 24/7 and it is supposed to be ok. When you get return fire, you go crying to the mods like a little girl. Now go and think about it a little then think about it more, then perhaps reply in a week when you have thought it through.


 This is not about Mundine,Green or anything like that it's about personal insults at posters simply holding a different opinion. And also rubbish threads about other posters or attacks on ****'s disguised as boxing threads. Though I disagree with this thread being made Sox raises some valid points.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> This is not about Mundine,Green or anything like that it's about personal insults at posters simply holding a different opinion. And also rubbish threads about other posters or attacks on ****'s disguised as boxing threads. Though I disagree with this thread being made Sox raises some valid points.


I thought long and hard about making the thread mate, I figured it can't hurt, so long as it stays constructive.

If nothing comes of it, it will just slide down the list and be forgotten in a few days... :conf


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I thought long and hard about making the thread mate, I figured it can't hurt, so long as it stays constructive.
> 
> If nothing comes of it, it will just slide down the list and be forgotten in a few days... :conf


 Fair enough.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I can live with the crap the guys put on here (it annoys me at times) but I can live with it. 

Like Sox, what I can't live with is losing good posters/blokes who have less of a tolerance for it. Not sure what a mod can do. How much do we want the forum to be a policed state. Like I've said before. Thread starting privileges could be taken away from pests. Thread hijacking happens a fair bit too if that could get pulled up on when it goes nasty.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I can live with the crap the guys put on here (it annoys me at times) but I can live with it.
> 
> Like Sox, what I can't live with is losing good posters/blokes who have less of a tolerance for it.


Spot on.
There's not much point in running a forum which drives some of it's members away.


> Not sure what a mod can do. How much do we want the forum to be a policed state. Like I've said before. Thread starting privileges could be taken away from pests. Thread hijacking happens a fair bit too if that could get pulled up on when it goes nasty.


I won't pretend to have the right answers, but what you've said is probably a good start.

I also think we need an OZ based mod, who uses this forum regularly.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Spot on.
> There's not much point in running a forum which drives some of it's members away.
> 
> I won't pretend to have the right answers, but what you've said is probably a good start.
> ...


Yes to a resi mod. I agree. But who?.....


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I would have nominated Sox or The Spider, or @nufc_jay


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

I dont think public forums should have moderators at all.. If things are written that people don't like then those people have 2 choices, don't read it or stop posting on the forum.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yes to a resi mod. I agree. But who?.....


You're a pretty level headed dude...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I dont think public forums should have moderators at all.. If things are written that people don't like then those people have 2 choices, don't read it or stop posting on the forum.


I actually agree with that, in theory.

In practice it doesn't work, IME.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

You Aussies are always arguing, everytime I come in this forum there is some sort of drama going on:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You Aussies are always arguing, everytime I come in this forum there is some sort of drama going on:lol:


Who the fuck asked you pal, what are trying to say? Huh, you starting or something? And ever time is to fucking words!!!!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Who the fuck asked you pal, what are trying to say? Huh, you starting or something? And ever time is to fucking words!!!!


ever time?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> ever time?


:lol: touche.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> The mere fact that more than 5 valuable posters have done a runner is enough for me.


Who are these valuable posters mate ?
In all my years on the forums, i doubt if there is even 5 valuable oz posters on the planet.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

test


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll be the mod. No worries...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> I'll be the mod. No worries...


agree.

Your first job as mod is to ban "winder" for 6 months

The "sally" that talks about boxing can stay.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Unless a thread is boxing related it should be deleted, including this one


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> test


icle


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks is just as big a troll/wum as anyone on here. So what is he suggesting actually ? That he be banned or is he suggesting that posters be banned who have a differing opinion to himself. Behave yourself Socks you're not Mother Teresa on here even though you like to think you are.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You Aussies are always arguing, everytime I come in this forum there is some sort of drama going on:lol:


True.
You should get rid of the Aussie forum and replace it with an NRL one.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I would have nominated Sox or The Spider, or @*nufc_jay*


I would nominate Kel.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I can live with the crap the guys put on here (it annoys me at times) but I can live with it.
> 
> Like Sox, what I can't live with is losing good posters/blokes who have less of a tolerance for it. Not sure what a mod can do. How much do we want the forum to be a policed state. Like I've said before. Thread starting privileges could be taken away from pests. Thread hijacking happens a fair bit too if that could get pulled up on when it goes nasty.


 Every forum has grubs what was said to zelky was bad but the mods can't catch everything. They locked Dale and Sallywinders threads so if they see something they act. What worries me is that if we have threads like this and joogs thread.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?31695-Att-Chb-mods

The mods will say bugger it and can the Aussie section but I understand where Sox is coming from but you can't stop this sort of thing but I think they're doing OK.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> True.
> You should get rid of the Aussie forum and replace it with an NRL one.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


>


I'll accept that bet. $50 was it?
Done. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I'll accept that bet. $50 was it?
> Done. :deal


 Nah I think the eels or Sharks might pip you but you will finish 3rd last. I just wanted an excuse to post.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nah I think the eels or Sharks might pip you but you will finish 3rd last. I just wanted an excuse to post.


I'll accept that bet also. $200 was it?
Done. :deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Every forum has grubs what was said to zelky was bad but the mods can't catch everything.


They can if they're aware of it.

What's needed is a mod who is OZ based and uses this area all the time.

A mod who only comes here to slap people on the wrist when something is reported won't know what the hell's going on, whether they're a repeat offender, etc.

The dude for the job needs to know the area and the users well.

The mods fucked up ESB OZ because they didn't have a clue what was going on.


> They locked Dale and Sallywinders threads so if they see something they act. What worries me is that if we have threads like this and joogs thread.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?31695-Att-Chb-mods
> 
> *The mods will say bugger it and can the Aussie section* but I understand where Sox is coming from but you can't stop this sort of thing but I think they're doing OK.


That's what will happen if it continues down the same path.

The mods are doing ok, but only just.

You can be OZ mod Stiffy.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nah I think the eels or Sharks might pip you but you will finish 3rd last. I just wanted an excuse to post.


$200 says Ford wins.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> They can if they're aware of it.
> 
> What's needed is a mod who is OZ based and uses this area all the time.
> 
> ...


LOL like when you guys tricked the mods into banning TC when in reality TC had done jack shit in this forum. God that was humiliation day for the mods here. Now you know why the mods are reluctant to ban - they dont want that shit happening again and they dont want to listen to all the bullshit whining anymore.
Like when you guys wanted to ban sally for nut hugging Alex, but its ok to nut hug Geale.
Like when its ok to bash mundine 24/7 but when an207 comes to his defence, it is time to ban him.

A big FUCK YOU mr Hypocrite.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> LOL like when you guys tricked the mods into banning TC when in reality TC had done jack shit in this forum.


Nobody tricked anyone.
TC is a stain and needed to be banned. 
Which he was, and then attacked the site several times with a DDoS, which he admitted to.


> God that was humiliation day for the mods here.


It was a great day for the mods and the forum.


> Now you know why the mods are reluctant to ban - they dont want that shit happening again and they dont want to listen to all the bullshit whining anymore.


Nope.
The mods don't ban here easily because the owner 'Jay', wants to give everyone a fresh start.
The mods I've spoken to don't necessarily even agree with that, but that's how it is.


> Like when you guys wanted to ban sally for nut hugging Alex, but its ok to nut hug Geale.


I didn't want to ban Sally. Get your facts right.

In any case, as far as I'm aware, no one wants to ban anyone for nut hugging. Carrying on a like a dick head, that's another story.


> Like when its ok to bash mundine 24/7 but when an207 comes to his defence, it is time to ban him.


No one bashes Mandy 24/7. Get your facts right.
20anus87 came to no ones defence, he was a known troll. He admitted it. 
Read the T&C of the site, trolling isn't allowed.


> A big FUCK YOU mr Hypocrite.


Fuck off dick head.

If you're going to try and challenge me, give it some thought.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why exactly was Ty banned ?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why exactly was Ty banned ?


For giving Dale the nick name Dingleberry or something like that. Dale went and filed a report with the mods for harassment etc etc. Sox and his crew all jumped in saying ban the cunt. After TC was banned, Dale came out laughing saying Dingleberry has a nice ring to it and gave himself that nick name. Sox and others also called him dingleberry.

Let me repeat. Everyone starts with a clean slate according to the rules. Sox: "Everyone starts with a clean slate when it suits me."

And Sox get a hang of yourself. You know it is double standards. Anyone with half an idea of what is fair and just knows it. Now drink that mug of cement and harden the fuck up.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nah I think the eels or Sharks might pip you but you will finish 3rd last. I just wanted an excuse to post.


I will take that bet as well. $400 was it? Melbourne Storm B team will not finish 3rd last.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> For giving Dale the nick name Dingleberry or something like that. Dale went and filed a report with the mods for harassment etc etc. Sox and his crew all jumped in saying ban the cunt. After TC was banned, Dale came out laughing saying Dingleberry has a nice ring to it and gave himself that nick name. Sox and others also called him dingleberry.
> 
> Let me repeat. Everyone starts with a clean slate according to the rules. Sox: "Everyone starts with a clean slate when it suits me."
> 
> And Sox get a hang of yourself. You know it is double standards. Anyone with half an idea of what is fair and just knows it. Now drink that mug of cement and harden the fuck up.


Yeah thats what I thought. Dales Berries cried like a baby over nothing at all and Socks got on his high horse as usual then he was banned. Everyone obviously wasn't given a clean slate on here and now this Socks character is back on his high horse demanding people be banned for nothing again. Oh dear it's very childish. Lets get back to talking boxing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Wide open anus was banned after 4 posts :lol:

No clean slate there me thinks lol

Although he is now back as Bradman


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> For giving Dale the nick name Dingleberry or something like that. Dale went and filed a report with the mods for harassment etc etc. Sox and his crew all jumped in saying ban the cunt. After TC was banned, Dale came out laughing saying Dingleberry has a nice ring to it and gave himself that nick name. Sox and others also called him dingleberry.


TC has burned bridges everywhere he's been, this place wasn't going to be any different.
The owner needed to know what he was dealing with.

He quickly found out what a piece of work he is when the site had several DDoS attacks by TCfuckwit.


> Let me repeat. Everyone starts with a clean slate according to the rules. Sox: "Everyone starts with a clean slate when it suits me."


Absolutely, the dickhead didn't even deserve the benefit of the doubt.

Everyone starting with a clean slate ain't my idea of a good thing.


> And Sox get a hang of yourself. You know it is double standards. Anyone with half an idea of what is fair and just knows it. Now drink that mug of cement and harden the fuck up.


Get fucked.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Wide open anus was banned after 4 posts :lol:
> 
> No clean slate there me thinks lol
> 
> Although he is now back as Bradman


Geez, I wonder why. :lol:

He doesn't come here much.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mods can you please delete this thread. I'm sick and tired of trolls like high horse Socks and nightclub Joogs continually starting threads like this to rile people up and cause arguments when we should be discussing boxing on a boxing site.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Mods can you please delete this thread. I'm sick and tired of trolls like high horse Socks and nightclub Joogs continually starting threads like this to rile people up and cause arguments when we should be discussing boxing on a boxing site.


Fuck, if ever there was a post full of hypocrisy and irony. :lol:

But, I digress, fuck the thread off, it's a waste of time anyhow...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

High horse Socks and nightclub Joogs certainly has a ring to it.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck, if ever there was a post full of hypocrisy and irony. :lol:
> 
> *But, I digress, fuck the thread off, it's a waste of time anyhow*...


Why make the thread then ? You didn't get the response you wanted from the mod's because they know what guys like you are up to on the boards. They address legitimate concerns but will always ignore obvious trolling like this thread. How about you try to talk boxing for a change instead of trying to get every single poster on the board banned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Why make the thread then ? You didn't get the response you wanted from the mod's because they know what guys like you are up to on the boards. They address legitimate concerns but will always ignore obvious trolling like this thread. How about you try to talk boxing for a change instead of trying to get every single poster on the board banned.


Franky, you're full of shit, and you know you're full of shit.

How about you practice what you preach instead of constantly trying to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Franky, you're full of shit, and you know you're full of shit.
> 
> *How about you practice what you preach instead of constantly trying to get a rise out of people*.


Weren't you the one who started this thread designed to cause arguments between posters and get a rise out of certain posters. Jump off your high horse Mother Teresa and start talking boxing for a change. This is a boxing forum you know. Good day to you Socks.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Weren't you the one who started this thread designed to cause arguments between posters and get a rise out of certain posters. Jump off your high horse Mother Teresa and start talking boxing for a change. This is a boxing forum you know. Good day to you Socks.


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Weren't you the one who started this thread designed to cause arguments between posters and get a rise out of certain posters. Jump off your high horse Mother Teresa and start talking boxing for a change. This is a boxing forum you know. Good day to you Socks.


Of all the posters between here and ESB..well with the exception of TC, your mental state concerns me the most. The internet may well be your therapy, but you're ready to flip. Just a mess of a human.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> You're a pretty level headed dude...


Cheers mate. On an internet forum that's gotta be one of the biggest compliments you can get paid! Haha.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Of all the posters between here and ESB..well with the exception of TC, your mental state concerns me the most. The internet may well be your therapy, but you're ready to flip. Just a mess of a human.


Pardon ?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> For giving Dale the nick name Dingleberry or something like that. Dale went and filed a report with the mods for harassment etc etc. Sox and his crew all jumped in saying ban the cunt. After TC was banned, Dale came out laughing saying Dingleberry has a nice ring to it and gave himself that nick name. Sox and others also called him dingleberry.
> 
> Let me repeat. Everyone starts with a clean slate according to the rules. Sox: "Everyone starts with a clean slate when it suits me."
> 
> And Sox get a hang of yourself. You know it is double standards. Anyone with half an idea of what is fair and just knows it. Now drink that mug of cement and harden the fuck up.


Fuck off idiot.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

To be honest I enjoy this site (Aussie CHB) much more than the ESB version. The nonsense over there was way out of hand.The few posters here that bang on about nonsense here are pretty easy to ignore. That said this place would be as unbearable as ESB became if Ty was here. His manic rambling and incoherent attacks then backflips were mental. He drove everythread into a DG hate fest no matter what it was....honetsly...everyone else can stay and annoy the fuck out of me as much as they like (including latent threats of headbutting)....the depths to which Ty drove ESB was fucking horrible.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

> That said this place would be as unbearable as ESB became if Ty was here. His manic rambling and incoherent attacks then backflips were mental.]


I miss TC....


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.


Should I report Vino Veritas for harassment Sox? Sure got a good case.

Of course you are not going to say anything. Mr Double Standards.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

you blokes are all so toughcy feely.....MAN UP!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Should I report Vino Veritas for harassment Sox? Sure got a good case.
> 
> Of course you are not going to say anything. Mr Double Standards.


Go for it dick head, as if I care what you do?

Report me while you're at it.

Maybe Vino and Brua are right after all, you're as thick as TC...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

If this place is going to have it's own mod I think it should be @bruiserh89 very decent poster who sees beyond the sea of bullshit that sometimes descends.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Of all the posters between here and ESB..well with the exception of TC, your mental state concerns me the most. The internet may well be your therapy, but you're ready to flip. Just a mess of a human.


 Post of the year and we've only just started. :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> If this place is going to have it's own mod I think it should be @*bruiserh89* very decent poster who sees beyond the sea of bullshit that sometimes descends.


Tend to agree, he'd make a great mod.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Should I report Vino Veritas for harassment Sox? Sure got a good case.
> 
> Of course you are not going to say anything. Mr Double Standards.


youre carrying on like an ADHD Goldylocks. Drink the glass of cement that you were so eager to offer out to everybody.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Someone calling someone else a mess of a human should in no way be a moderator for this forum

I nominate @stiflersmum


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Go for it dick head, as if I care what you do?
> 
> Report me while you're at it.
> 
> Maybe Vino and Brua are right after all, you're as thick as TC...


Thats right, Mr High Horse. Rules are rules, but only when it suits you. Now get a mod in here to get rid of such rubbish from your beloved forum. HHAHAHHAHAH.

Fucking pathetic excuse for a thread. You have been shown up big time for the two faced poster you are.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> youre carrying on like an ADHD Goldylocks. Drink the glass of cement that you were so eager to offer out to everybody.


Just trying to point out to Mr High Horse his hipocrasy is off the charts. One set of rules for his mates and another for his enemies.


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

Bahahaha @ Sox, I always knew you were a pussy bitch but this just proves it even more :lol: Maybe you should start your own website called SuckonGealesAsshole.com and just you and the Geale huggers can post there and circle jerk each other all day.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Kel said:


> Someone calling someone else a mess of a human should in no way be a moderator for this forum
> 
> I nominate @stiflersmum


He'd sticky all his Green threads. You'd have to go to page 3 just to get to the first real thread.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Thats right, Mr High Horse. Rules are rules, but only when it suits you. Now get a mod in here to get rid of such rubbish from your beloved forum. HHAHAHHAHAH.
> 
> Fucking pathetic excuse for a thread. You have been shown up big time for the two faced poster you are.


And you've been shown up for a massive fuckwit. Oh wait...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> He'd sticky all his Green threads. You'd have to go to page 3 just to get to the first real thread.


:rofl


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> If this place is going to have it's own mod I think it should be @*bruiserh89* very decent poster who sees beyond the sea of bullshit that sometimes descends.


and he has a great avatar....


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> He'd sticky all his Green threads. You'd have to go to page 3 just to get to the first real thread.


:lol: Actually of my last 25 threads started only 3 have been about Green.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...arns-seeks-monster-bout-to-inspire-next-phase

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29765-Danny-Yell-Green-I-probably-won-t-fight-again

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...er-rematch-now-Mundine-is-no-longer-an-option

The first is 26 pages the second 19 the third only 3. The first 2 easily smashing my next most popular thread ''Should Geale target Sturm and Golovkin?'' which is 9 pages. So 3 out of 25 aint too bad. Nah I would be a hopeless mod I would be like Reggie Hammond and ban people like Midnite Prowler and DonkeyKing and give reason for banning ''I woke up in a bad mood and thought I would take it out on you see you in a month'':lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate mods...and id be an even bigger cunt if I was one.:hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bruiser89 would be good IMO. I agree with whoever suggested that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Actually of my last 25 threads started only 3 have been about Green.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...arns-seeks-monster-bout-to-inspire-next-phase
> 
> ...


Jack, tell me a story... :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Jack, tell me a story... :rofl


 True story early days on ESB their was a mod called Reggie Hammond he once banned a poster called Healy for and I shit you not ''didn't have my morning coffee so your banned for a week''. Sent everyone PM's saying the site was broke and was selling ESB T-shirts for $50 to save the site(made about $1500 from memory). Ironic since Reggie was a conman in 48 hrs wasn't he?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True story early days on ESB their was a mod called Reggie Hammond he once banned a poster called Healy for and I shit you not ''didn't have my morning coffee so your banned for a week''. Sent everyone PM's saying the site was broke and was selling ESB T-shirts for $50 to save the site(made about $1500 from memory). Ironic since Reggie was a conman in 48 hrs wasn't he?


:lol: Oh I thought you were actually quoting Reggie Hammond from 48hrs, which is why quoted him. :rofl

It goes something like this...

Reggie and Jack are both staking out some car park, and Reggie trys to sleep.

Reggie - Jack, tell me a story.
Jack - Fuck you!
Reggie - That's my favorite...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks has certainly had a bad few days with this thread of his.


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

Sox is a snivelling piece of shit who can dish it out but can't take it. That's why he goes squealing to the mods to get people banned.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

MidniteProwler said:


> Sox is a snivelling piece of shit who can dish it out but can't take it. That's why he goes squealing to the mods to get people banned.


Yes but Socks does have some good qualities as a poster. In your opinion what are his best qualities as a poster on these boards ?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True story early days on ESB their was a mod called Reggie Hammond he once banned a poster called Healy for and I shit you not ''didn't have my morning coffee so your banned for a week''. Sent everyone PM's saying the site was broke and was selling ESB T-shirts for $50 to save the site(made about $1500 from memory). Ironic since Reggie was a conman in 48 hrs wasn't he?


I remember he used to regularly ban Bart for 5 minute spells just as a joke. I liked the Reggie story. Pretty sure Oztriker got suckered into buying a shirt. I think our sister did as well. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I remember he used to regularly ban Bart for 5 minute spells just as a joke. I liked the Reggie story. Pretty sure Oztriker got suckered into buying a shirt. I think our sister did as well. :lol:


 I know Oz did he was filthy tracked down Reggies alias. Didn't know about Biggles she's supposed to be the smart one. This ones for you Reggie great con job mate.:cheers


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Should I report Vino Veritas for harassment Sox? Sure got a good case.
> 
> Of course you are not going to say anything. Mr Double Standards.


Do you think Ty's boobies are a product of hormonal imbalance or just one too many cheeseburgers?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe I could be a mod on this forum.

Thoughts ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Bruiser89 would be good IMO. I agree with whoever suggested that.


Thanks @JohnH @stiflers mum @Sox Appreciate the words. If the mods here are prepared to let us have a resident mod, I'd be prepared to do it. It might just be the poisoned chalice but for me but I do think we need it.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

How ridiculous, no one on here should be a mod especially some of the names being thrown up


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> How ridiculous, no one on here should be a mod especially some of the names being thrown up


Relax Kel. You'd be ok I reckon


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

@Josey Wales should be banned for being 2nd class to a Pom. That is just disgraceful!!atsch


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I would rather be a second class straight Pom than a first class **** every day of the week and twice on a Sunday ya pillow chewing turd burglar . 

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Chatty said:


> You Aussies are always arguing, everytime I come in this forum there is some sort of drama going on:lol:


:lol: Just what I was going to say, I remember McGrain came into the Aussie ESB forum last year and couldn't believe the amount of reported posts or complaints they get from a small group.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Just what I was going to say, I remember McGrain came into the Aussie ESB forum last year and couldn't believe the amount of reported posts or complaints they get from a small group.


 Seriously who reports posts? I know Ty did and I know CHB probably did and some butthurt Perth posters and CHB when they made to look like fools by that pommy troll who they thought was a homosexual French photographer. But besides a few instances I don't understand it.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't know how to report a post even if i wanted to.... fuck i cant even use the "reply quote"tab that dissects some cunts every line like Sox does.

Better still i can't even post pictures that appear as a whole image in a post, only a fuck'n link atsch

Can someone give me a dummies guide to this fuck'n site please


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> I wouldn't know how to report a post even if i wanted to.... fuck i cant even use the "reply quote"tab that dissects some cunts every line like Sox does.
> 
> Better still i can't even post pictures that appear as a whole image in a post, only a fuck'n link atsch
> 
> Can someone give me a dummies guide to this fuck'n site please


:lol: How the fuck do they do all that shit.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> :lol: How the fuck do they do all that shit.


 Mate I have been on forums since 2005 and I have no idea either. I can post pics,put you-tube clips,and do 1 quote but can't disect it like other people can. 20a87 and IBM were masters at it even putting quotes from different posters in 1 post. :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mate I have been on forums since 2005 and I have no idea either. I can post pics,put you-tube clips,and do 1 quote but can't disect it like other people can. 20a87 and IBM were masters at it even putting quotes from different posters in 1 post. :lol:


I can reply with 1 quote and just recently found advanced icons :happy but that just about wraps me up, started posting in World of Boxing which was run by Omar in 2000.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

You just open and close quotea where you want to section them
Eg


> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

[/qote] had to do it with two posts otherwise a quote box would have came up instead

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I wouldn't know how to report a post even if i wanted to.... fuck i cant even use the "reply quote"tab that dissects some cunts every line like Sox does.


It's easy. :hey 


> Better still i can't even post pictures that appear as a whole image in a post, only a fuck'n link atsch


Like this... :smile












> Can someone give me a dummies guide to this fuck'n site please


Say please. :bart

Oh, you did... :lol:



rocco said:


> :lol: How the fuck do they do all that shit.


What shit? 



stiflers mum said:


> *Mate I have been on forums since 2005* and I have no idea either. I can post pics,put you-tube clips,and do 1 quote but can't disect it like other people can. 20a87 and IBM were masters at it even putting quotes from different posters in 1 post. :lol:


Fucken noobs... :yep


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Chatty said:


> [/qote] had to do it with two posts otherwise a quote box would have came up instead
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Many Thanks.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> [/qote] had to do it with two posts otherwise a quote box would have came up instead
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Just misspell to show an example -

[kwote]some garbage from the OZ forum[/kwote]

Would look like this -



> some garbage from the OZ forum


Obviously *kwote* needs to be spelled *quote*.

Clear as mud?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

The most useful thing this site could do is have an option to stay logged in... fuck me it's annoying being logged out every hour or so


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> The most useful thing this site could do is have an option to stay logged in... fuck me it's annoying being logged out every hour or so


That's an issue at your end, maybe to do with cookies.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's an issue at your end, maybe to do with cookies.


Doesn't happen to you?

I use 4 different computers throughout the day and it happens on all of them, no matter what browser is being used as well. It's the only forum or site that I use that does it....


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Doesn't happen to you?
> 
> I use 4 different computers throughout the day and it happens on all of them, no matter what browser is being used as well. It's the only forum or site that I use that does it....


That's weird, i don't some to have that problem and i use 3 different computers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Doesn't happen to you?
> 
> I use 4 different computers throughout the day and it happens on all of them, no matter what browser is being used as well. It's the only forum or site that I use that does it....


Doesn't happen on Gay Anal Gapers then?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Doesn't happen on Gay Anal Gapers then?


I'm surprised you can even log into a PC aye


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Doesn't happen to you?
> 
> I use 4 different computers throughout the day and it happens on all of them, no matter what browser is being used as well. It's the only forum or site that I use that does it....


Ok, must be a setting on the forum.

Gimme a sec...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I'm surprised you can even log into a PC aye


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@Sox a message from the Prowler from ESB.



> Hey Stiffler
> Deliver this message to your backslapper buddies
> I received a life ban over at the backslappers club for insulting that pathetic bittch Sox, he went crying to the mods.
> 
> So I'm going to take that as another victory over the backslappers, they couldn't handle the heat from the Prowler as I remain King of ESB.


 His royal highness sends his regards.:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox* a message from the Prowler from ESB.
> 
> His royal highness sends his regards.:lol:


The poor dear... :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Can't find anything in the board settings Whipper, are the PC's all from the same place of work?
Meaning, is it likely they all have the same security settings?

If so, it's possible they have the security setup so they block or wipe cookies after a certain time.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Can't find anything in the board settings Whipper, are the PC's all from the same place of work?
> Meaning, is it likely they all have the same security settings?
> 
> If so, it's possible they have the security setup so they block or wipe cookies after a certain time.


Yeah, but it does it on my home PC too... fucked if I know


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Yeah, but it does it on my home PC too... fucked if I know


Not sure, I'll dig a bit deeper.

Ask admin too, maybe there's a setting I missed.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not sure, I'll dig a bit deeper.
> 
> Ask admin too, maybe there's a setting I missed.


Cheers. Yeah I had a look in settings but nothing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Sox a message from the Prowler from ESB.
> 
> His royal highness sends his regards.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

I cant even post paragraphs!!! only on this board!!


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @Sox a message from the Prowler from ESB.
> 
> His royal highness sends his regards.:lol:


:rofl


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I wonder if @stiflersmum will be the go to man between both sites.... Like when we were kids passing love notes around the class room


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I wouldn't know how to report a post even if i wanted to.... fuck i cant even use the "reply quote"tab that dissects some cunts every line like Sox does.
> 
> Better still i can't even post pictures that appear as a whole image in a post, only a fuck'n link atsch
> 
> Can someone give me a dummies guide to this fuck'n site please


Yep I wouldn't have a clue either , a few times I've managed to use the bold lettering to quote someone but I'm fucked if I can SOX UP someone else's posts that's a skill too much for me , oh and I seem to have lost the ability of posting pictures in full but can add links , lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I wonder if @stiflersmum will be the go to man between both sites.... Like when we were kids passing love notes around the class room


 I don't know I have been embarassing Buster 007 over there and he's been saying things like ''FFS mods when are you going to ban this troll'' so I might not be there for too long. I was the first to tell them the Carson fight was cancelled and that Mundine was fighting Lyell and said Buster PM'd me the info(he hates Mundine loves Green)and he's trying to get me banned. But I will be the double agent until I do.:good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks @*JohnH* @*stiflers mum* @*Sox* Appreciate the words. If the mods here are prepared to let us have a resident mod, I'd be prepared to do it. It might just be the poisoned chalice but for me but I do think we need it.


I don't believe you should be a mod.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't believe you should be a mod.


If the forum requires moderating then Bruiser is a prime candidate for the job IMO , Francis you appear to me to be a bright bloke that loves his boxing and well into debating the sport with a bit of ( Dry in your case ) banter added surely you hate dredging through the knee deep shit in this forum ?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> If the forum requires moderating then Bruiser is a prime candidate for the job IMO , Francis you appear to me to be a bright bloke that loves his boxing and well into debating the sport with a bit of ( Dry in your case ) banter added surely you hate dredging through the knee deep shit in this forum ?


jeez youre a crawler Wales...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> If the forum requires moderating then Bruiser is a prime candidate for the job IMO , Francis you appear to me to be a bright bloke that loves his boxing and well into debating the sport with a bit of ( Dry in your case ) banter added surely you hate dredging through the knee deep shit in this forum ?


Hey Josey. I was only really joking regarding Bruiser as a mod as I joke about most things on here. A lot of what I say is tongue in cheek. I find wumming threads like this one of Sock's quite funny actually. Someone has been banned a few pages back for God knows what. I would suggest that whatever they said was certainly no worse than the baby that reported them has said themselves to other posters from time to time.

Imo no one should ever be banned unless it is strong racism or constantly abusing a persons family etc etc. If posters don't like what others have to say then they should put them on ignore.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't believe you should be a mod.


 Well you are in the minority I conducted a poll asking ''Should bruiser89 be the Aussie forum moderator?'' and out of 200 respondents 192 said he should.:deal


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well you are in the minority I conducted a poll asking ''Should bruiser89 be the Aussie forum moderator?'' and out of 200 respondents 192 said he should.:deal


I must have been one of the 8 in this fantasy poll


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> I must have been one of the 8 in this fantasy poll


Kel would you be willing to be a mod for the good of the board.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Looks like I missed the joke by Stifler with the 192 ...... Whoops


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Kel would you be willing to be a mod for the good of the board.


My good friend, I don't believe there's a need for anyone to be a mod. I think it's a great shame people get banned, we need different levels of banter from time to time. Imagine if all the goody two shoes backslappers had there way it would be a pitiful forum


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Would anyone like Francis75 to be a mod ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would anyone like Francis75 to be a mod ?


Christ NO .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

If I was mod TC would be back. I don't understand why you blokes just don't see the funny side of TC's pathetic rants?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well you are in the minority I conducted a poll asking ''Should bruiser89 be the Aussie forum moderator?'' and out of 200 respondents 192 said he should.:deal


No one asked me!? That's pom-ist!



Francis75 said:


> Would anyone like Francis75 to be a mod ?


No.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Seriously who reports posts? I know Ty did and I know CHB probably did and some butthurt Perth posters and CHB when they made to look like fools by that pommy troll who they thought was a homosexual French photographer. But besides a few instances I don't understand it.


Ty had the Professor to run to I think but I'd only see a case for reporting posts if someone was dropping insane amounts of racially charged posts. Otherwise I never understood some of the folks in here attidude about getting rid of 20a87 all because he said a few mean words about Geale.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Francis75 said:


> Would anyone like Francis75 to be a mod ?


You got my vote :yep

And come on who got Midnightprowler banned FFS? He actually had a good thread in the WBF regarding Geale's haircut.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> You got my vote :yep
> 
> And come on who got Midnightprowler banned FFS? He actually had a good thread in the WBF regarding Geale's haircut.


Thanks for the vote mate. I'd say that will be the first vote of many to come my way for the election campaign. What was this thread about Geale's haircut ? I've noticed Geale does push his hair forward quite a bit to cover up his badly receding hairline. Don't forget Team Geale does also lie about Daniels height.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Francis75 said:


> Thanks for the vote mate. I'd say that will be the first vote of many to come my way for the election campaign. What was this thread about Geale's haircut ? I've noticed Geale does push his hair forward quite a bit to cover up his badly receding hairline. Don't forget Team Geale does also lie about Daniels height.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...imidate-future-opponents&highlight=Geale+hair


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Ty had the Professor to run to I think but I'd only see a case for reporting posts if someone was dropping insane amounts of racially charged posts. Otherwise I never understood some of the folks in here attidude about getting rid of 20a87 all because he said a few mean words about Geale.


 Agree about 20a87 I think that was an unjust banning.:deal He was a rabid Mundine hugger someone said he called a poster a paedo or looked at kiddy pics or something. But I never seen that so I don't know if it was malicious like Ty to Leon and Dale on the other forum or a lowbrow joke.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

And while Midnite Prowler was a tool and a Geale hater I don't think he should of been banned. But he told me at the other forum he will be back and has Sox in his sights.:lol:atsch


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree about 20a87 I think that was an unjust banning.:deal He was a rabid Mundine hugger someone said he called a poster a paedo or looked at kiddy pics or something. But I never seen that so I don't know if it was malicious like Ty to Leon and Dale on the other forum or a lowbrow joke.


I think it was Ty if I recall who made a post regarding paedos back at the old place which is rather low although I take most things spoken by him with a grain of salt as it's not the first time he's said something along similiar lines. But we need 20a87, especially with a new Mundine match coming soon.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree about 20a87 I think that was an unjust banning.:deal He was a rabid Mundine hugger someone said he called a poster a paedo or looked at kiddy pics or something. But I never seen that so I don't know if it was malicious like Ty to Leon and Dale on the other forum or a lowbrow joke.


20a87 kept making inuendos about Brua being a peado.
That fucked him for me, I didn't mind him earlier on.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I will be un-banning those bloke when I receive my CHB mod credentials/info pack.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

un ban TC and you get my vote.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> 20a87 kept making inuendos about Brua being a peado.
> That fucked him for me, I didn't mind him earlier on.


 Well I either missed it or thought it was a lowbrow joke as he used to call people creepy puppets,pervy people and shit like that. I think alot of the reason he was banned is because he got to people. This thread is the perfect example.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=352844

I have never seen a person have that much effect on strangers on a internet forum. And let's face it I have never seen a person or city/state fuck an entire country so upset by a person(Anthony Mundine). I mean I used to be a Green supporter but no longer am and a guy who knows Green mistook me for another poster whose mother died who hated Green something about them having the same chiro and Green acted like he did at Busselton Hospital. And he started taunting me thinking I was lefty saying suck shit,your mothers dead with this emoticon:happy. I just laughed it off but noone cared about that. Let's face it Mundine supporters are hated on more than others because of something that happened nearly 8 years ago. It's pretty funny.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I will be un-banning those bloke when I receive my CHB mod credentials/info pack.


 I can think of at least 192 reasons why you shouldn't be a mod Jamie.:bart


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I can think of at least 192 reasons why you shouldn't be a mod Jamie.:bart


I thought you were one of my main supporters for the role. I may be able to click my fingers and award you a role on my campaign team.

Interested ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> 20a87 kept making inuendos about Brua being a peado.
> That fucked him for me, I didn't mind him earlier on.


Maybe the innuendos started as a result of his new haircut........... Not sure he was a paedo!! But Brua was sure as hell full of himself


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Maybe the innuendos started as a result of his new haircut........... Not sure he was a paedo!! But Brua was sure as hell full of himself


BruaGirl should have been banned for his haircut without a doubt.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Maybe the innuendos started as a result of his new haircut........... Not sure he was a paedo!! But Brua was sure as hell full of himself


It's pretty sad to label someone a paedo...

I don't think we need that sort of shit here.

I'm pretty sure TC did a similar thing to Greeny some years ago.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> BruaGirl should have been banned for his haircut without a doubt.


Once you are elected this could be your first bit of business for the electorate


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's pretty sad to label someone a paedo...
> 
> I don't think we need that sort of shit here.


It's the reason I quit this place. I wasn't even communicating with the person who called me a pedophile. He just decided to be an arsehole.

Having a look at how things have gone in the week since I think my decision is excellent.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> BruaGirl should have been banned for his haircut without a doubt.


 Not really the chick lead him on and went to the snow with someone else. Prick teaser who throws out haircut compliments willy nilly with no regard for the angst she causes for others.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

zelky said:


> It's the reason I quit this place. I wasn't even communicating with the person who called me a pedophile. He just decided to be an arsehole.
> 
> Having a look at how things have gone in the week since I think my decision is excellent.


Awww decision


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I'd like a dollar for every time a person has threaten to leave this site yet keeps posting at some later stage.... Amazing 

It's weird because i don't think anybody (including me) in this cyber world really gives a fuck who stays or go :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Not really the chick lead him on and went to the snow with someone else. Prick teaser who throws out haircut compliments willy nilly with no regard for the angst she causes for others.


Poor old Brua i remember that story, I think it made him a bitter middle aged man after that episode


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'd like a dollar for every time a person has threaten to leave this site yet keeps posting at some later stage.... Amazing
> 
> It's weird because i don't think anybody (including me) in this cyber world really gives a fuck who stays or go :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'd like a dollar for every time a person has threaten to leave this site yet keeps posting at some later stage.... Amazing
> 
> It's weird because i don't think anybody (including me) in this cyber world really gives a fuck who stays or go :lol:


 To be fair at least he didn't start a thread telling everyone he was leaving like many do. and it was oztriker who said it to him. Zelky wouldn't know but oz always says shit like that.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> To be fair at least he didn't start a thread telling everyone he was leaving like many do. and it was oztriker who said it to him. Zelky wouldn't know but oz always says shit like that.


He is a grub, plain and simple


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'd like a dollar for every time a person has threaten to leave this site yet keeps posting at some later stage.... Amazing
> 
> It's weird because i don't think anybody (including me) in this cyber world really gives a fuck who stays or go :lol:


It's funny the guys who threaten to leave no one gives a fuck if they do or don't.:lol: They seem to think that they're holding a gun to our heads with this "threat". Pull the fuckin trigger I say.:lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Calling someone a paedo on an internet forum is a shit diss but if it it's a bit of banter back and fourth with some insults, who cares? If it is someone purposefully spreading information (i.e Ty) that a certain person is one, then that's another story.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if Ty still posts on this forum under a sneaky alias. Any thoughts ?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

no. he is incapable of pulling that off. he did try the other day and asked a question about himself....atschyou and I both picked it..


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

The Oz forum blew a gasket and never recovered just before the start of the 12th when The Hitman Hatton conquered the Russian back in 05.
All the good cunts fucked off to greener pastures.
All that was left was a bunch of window lickers.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> To be fair at least he didn't start a thread telling everyone he was leaving like many do. and it was oztriker who said it to him. Zelky wouldn't know but oz always says shit like that.


Ty's an absolute bottomfeeder but oztriker ain't far above him. He's a 60 year old with a 12 year old's brain. He's clearly not the full quid. Went to the U.S. on a family holiday and instead of spending time with his family he went knocking on doors looking for Charlie Z. Played store detective arresting poor aboriginal kids. Got beaten up for mouthing off on a bus and then planned to exaggerate his injuries in court (and said all of this on the fucking internet of course). The guy's a simpleton.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> The Oz forum blew a gasket and never recovered just before the start of the 12th when The Hitman Hatton conquered the Russian back in 05.
> All the good cunts fucked off to greener pastures.
> All that was left was a bunch of window lickers.


you do realise Australian windows are made with sugar added because of the heat don't you? Some say its to sweeten the view of the outback, but in reality it insulates and hardens the glass...Not sure where you are from, or if your windows are infused with it. If you live where it gets hot in summer they probably are. There is probably one near you now, try it and Let me know.:cheers


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Ty's an absolute bottomfeeder but oztriker ain't far above him. He's a 60 year old with a 12 year old's brain. He's clearly not the full quid. Went to the U.S. on a family holiday and instead of spending time with his family he went knocking on doors looking for Charlie Z. Played store detective *arresting poor aboriginal kids.* Got beaten up for mouthing off on a bus and then planned to exaggerate his injuries in court (and said all of this on the fucking internet of course). The guy's a simpleton.


So that makes it perfectly ok to steal other peoples property if you are poor?

Oz reminded me of that character played by Michael Douglas in the movie - Falling down :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> So that makes it perfectly ok to steal other peoples property if you are poor?
> 
> Oz reminded me of that character played by Michael Douglas in the movie - Falling down :lol:


The goose claimed he'd virtually made a citizen's arrest on some poor Koori trying to lift a pair of KT26es from K-Mart after carrying on about needing a sawed off shotgun due to a rift with the local criminals atsch
And yes, quite a good comparison with Micheal Douglas's character in 'Falling Down"


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Vino Veritas said:


> Ty's an absolute bottomfeeder but oztriker ain't far above him. He's a 60 year old with a 12 year old's brain. He's clearly not the full quid. Went to the U.S. on a family holiday and instead of spending time with his family he went knocking on doors looking for Charlie Z. Played store detective arresting poor aboriginal kids. Got beaten up for mouthing off on a bus and then planned to exaggerate his injuries in court (and said all of this on the fucking internet of course). The guy's a simpleton.


Quoted for truth. So cringing it was reading about his court case.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Ty's an absolute bottomfeeder but oztriker ain't far above him. He's a 60 year old with a 12 year old's brain. He's clearly not the full quid. Went to the U.S. on a family holiday and instead of spending time with his family he went knocking on doors looking for Charlie Z. Played store detective arresting poor aboriginal kids. Got beaten up for mouthing off on a bus and then planned to exaggerate his injuries in court (and said all of this on the fucking internet of course). The guy's a simpleton.


 Yes but if you read the lounge way back after he come back from Vietnam he went to a hospital called Chelmsford where they did some Clockwork Orange like shit. The guy from the Easybeats who sang Evie later on went there for heroin addiction and described it as a hell hole. The doctor used to pump patients up with barbituates or some shit like that and use electric shock treatment to cure everything from drug addiction,depression and for returning Vietnam veterans post traumatic stress disorder. So while I don't condone his posts it kind of explains why he is the way he is.
He didn't really go to America and try and track down Zellenof did he?:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, and the cunt rides a trike :rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes but if you read the lounge way back after he come back from Vietnam he went to a hospital called Chelmsford where they did some Clockwork Orange like shit. The guy from the Easybeats who sang Evie later on went there for heroin addiction and described it as a hell hole. The doctor used to pump patients up with barbituates or some shit like that and use electric shock treatment to cure everything from drug addiction,depression and for returning Vietnam veterans post traumatic stress disorder. So while I don't condone his posts it kind of explains why he is the way he is.
> He didn't really go to America and try and track down Zellenof did he?:lol:


Yes, he really did, he went knocking on his door after finding his address through Brisback probably and asked his father if Charlie was home and if he'd come for a beer, his dad said Charlie didn't drink and told him to leave. He bragged later that Charlie ducked him and that he was keen on challenging him to a fight after playing nice guy with a beer, ugh.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yep, and the cunt rides a trike :rofl


Some cunts never get over the safe feeling of training wheels.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Yes, he really did, he went knocking on his door after finding his address through Brisback probably and asked his father if Charlie was home and if he'd come for a beer, his dad said Charlie didn't drink and told him to leave. He bragged later that Charlie ducked him and that he was keen on challenging him to a fight after playing nice guy with a beer, ugh.


:rofl:rofl:rofl That's taking the Internet too seriously. Man the lounge was some crazy shit but again considering what happened to him it's understandable.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

stiflers mum said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl That's taking the Internet too seriously. Man the lounge was some crazy shit but again considering what happened to him it's understandable.


Yeah bizzare shit. Didn't Oz claimed to be some corporate lawyer?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah bizzare shit. Didn't Oz claimed to be some corporate lawyer?


 Corporate lawyer my arse. :lol: He claimed to work around the world on projects of some description, read unskilled laborer.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Corporate lawyer my arse. :lol: He claimed to work around the world on projects of some description, read unskilled laborer.


:lol: It would be a trip reading all those threads at the old place if they were still there but yeah I'm sure he used to drop subtle boasts into his comments that he was involved in the law society but yeah I do recall his claims of working all around the world :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah bizzare shit. Didn't Oz claimed to be some corporate lawyer?


 Don't know all I know is he used to build trikes and work in the N.T and make threads about Aboriginals bashing their women etc.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Don't know all I know is he used to build trikes and work in the N.T and make threads about Aboriginals bashing their women etc.


Seems perfectly factual


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Don't know all I know is he used to build trikes and work in the N.T and make threads about Aboriginals bashing their women etc.


And using new houses donated for free by the government for firewood.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Seems perfectly factual


 Maybe so by alot possibly most but as you yourself said when defending Aborigines in the lounge against some Perth miner their are many decent Aboriginals who don't do that.:yep
You closet PC lefty you.:deal:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yep, and the cunt rides a trike :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: It would be a trip reading all those threads at the old place if they were still there but yeah I'm sure he used to drop subtle boasts into his comments that he was involved in the law society but yeah I do recall his claims of working all around the world :rofl


They dragged a lot of threads from the lounge over to here, but I doubt they got any from the OZ section.

The cunt sounds like a headcase alright.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: It would be a trip reading all those threads at the old place if they were still there but yeah I'm sure he used to drop subtle boasts into his comments that he was involved in the law society but yeah I do recall his claims of working all around the world :rofl


 The funniest one was dragged over by a guy who exposed this hot blonde number from the lounge who everyone loved who turned out to be a mentally ill old woman
taking everyone for a ride.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6090-GABBYGATE&highlight=GABBYGATE


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sox said:


> They dragged a lot of threads from the lounge over to here, but I doubt they got any from OZ.
> 
> The cunts sounds like a headcase alright.


I don't think they did, I would of liked to have read the court case thread again. They only seemed to have saved some of the more large threads that were notable.



stiflers mum said:


> The funniest one was dragged over by a guy who exposed this hot blonde number from the lounge who everyone loved who turned out to be a mentally ill old woman
> taking everyone for a ride.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6090-GABBYGATE&highlight=GABBYGATE


Poor old Harder, they all went white knight on his ass only for it to end with egg on their faces in the end.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Id say CHB aussie forum has been a huge success. From noting to well over a hundred posts a day. Hundreds probably.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Yeah but JAYCAZ was right. And he had the last laugh on the WWW White Knight brigade. All those years 100's of posters from dozens of country's were falling madly in e-love with this.









:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I still would smash.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The funniest one was dragged over by a guy who exposed this hot blonde number from the lounge who everyone loved who turned out to be a mentally ill old woman
> taking everyone for a ride.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?6090-GABBYGATE&highlight=GABBYGATE


Fuck me, what a head case. :suicide


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck me, what a head case. :suicide


Watching all that unfold back in the day was hilarious especially the day it all broke , another ATG thread was the " oh by the way " thread lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Watching all that unfold back in the day was hilarious especially the day it all broke , another ATG thread was the " oh by the way " thread lol


 Frog is famous all over the WWW because of that thread. Has his own wiki page.

http://eastsideboxing.wikia.com/wiki/Frog_Jenkins


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Frog is famous all over the WWW because of that thread. Has his own wiki page.
> 
> http://eastsideboxing.wikia.com/wiki/Frog_Jenkins


I can't remember who photo shopped it but one of the funniest things I've seen on the internet was when he got photo shopped as the child catcher out of chitty chitty bang bang , I was in tears mate , if you got it get it up here mate .


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Not quite sure how the MODs can help out?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Not quite sure how the MODs can help out?


Considering it took you over a month to reply, I'd say you're right. :lol:


----------

